# Palm Desert restaurants?



## Zib (Dec 5, 2009)

We've going to Palm Desert the first week of Jan.  We've been there a few times but I was wondering if anyone had discovered any really good, reasonable priced restaurants?  We don't go to the upscale ones very often and know where a few of them are but was wondering if anyone had found any "off the beaten tourist track" reasonable ones?  Thanks


----------



## JoeWilly (Dec 5, 2009)

These are in Palm Desert, Rancho Mirage, or Palm Springs vicinity.  We tried all of them and thought they were good.  Most if not all of these were recommended to us by other Tuggers.  

Sherman's Deli (have a couple of locations)
Zin Bistro (downtown Palm Springs) Kobe beef burger and fries are a good value and are great 
Piero's Acqua - Rancho Mirage Early Bird specials for $20.00 including dessert
Tylers Burgers (downtown PS)
Las Casuelas Mexican (couple of locations - ok, others thought it was very good)
Picanha Restaurant (Brazilian) - a little pricer than you might want, but fun, interesting place to try and good food
Fishermans Market and Grill - good food, no frills


----------



## BevL (Dec 6, 2009)

JoeWilly said:


> These are in Palm Desert, Rancho Mirage, or Palm Springs vicinity.  We tried all of them and thought they were good.  Most if not all of these were recommended to us by other Tuggers.
> 
> Sherman's Deli (have a couple of locations)
> Zin Bistro (downtown Palm Springs) Kobe beef burger and fries are a good value and are great
> ...



You can get coupons for Picanha on Restaurant.com  

We're going to try it when we're there next month


----------



## sandesurf (Dec 6, 2009)

Not sure if it's still there, but if you like Mexican food, we thought the one, on the south/east side of Monterey/Cook St. strip mall, was extremely good. We'll be looking for it again this year.
I'm interested in this thread, as we haven't found a "favorite" place in the desert. They're all just sort of so-so.
We ate at Picanha once, with our coupon. We felt iit was just "okay" as well. I know it's a chain, but our favorite Elephant Bar restaurant is in Palm Desert, just off El Paseo.


----------



## Cathyb (Dec 6, 2009)

*Like Thai food?*



Zib said:


> We've going to Palm Desert the first week of Jan.  We've been there a few times but I was wondering if anyone had discovered any really good, reasonable priced restaurants?  We don't go to the upscale ones very often and know where a few of them are but was wondering if anyone had found any "off the beaten tourist track" reasonable ones?  Thanks



Good reviews for Le Basil in Palm Desert -- see Tripadvisor.com


----------



## Zib (Dec 6, 2009)

Thanks for the good info.  I'm making a list.  We know Fishermans Market, Shermans, and Tylers. All favorites of ours that I'm sure we'll try again, but we want to try Picanha, Piero's Acua, Zen Bistro. and Elephant Bar, so thanks for the new suggestions.


----------



## UWSurfer (Dec 8, 2009)

We had dinner last night at Mario's Italian Cafe in Indio and it was VERY good.  We didn't have high expectation for this strip mall location, but it turned out very good, I with a Chicken Cacciatore with spagetti, my friend witht he Shrimp Scampi...both dinner specials for $8 each.   

They have locations in Sun City-Palm Desert at 78-152 Varner Rd, La Quinta at 49-906 Jefferson St, Indio at 81-939 Hyw 111 (Next to Albertsons Market) and Bermuda Dunes at 42-104 Washington St.

I'd definitely recommend them.


----------



## Bill4728 (Dec 8, 2009)

Just a general comment about dinning in Palm Springs.

Most of the many golf courses in the area have great lunches at their restaurants at reasonable prices. Plus the views of the golf courses from these restaurants is wonderful.


----------



## BevL (Dec 8, 2009)

Bill4728 said:


> Just a general comment about dinning in Palm Springs.
> 
> Most of the many golf courses in the area have great lunches at their restaurants at reasonable prices. Plus the views of the golf courses from these restaurants is wonderful.




Any in particular you'd recommend?

I did buy on spec a restaurant.com certificate for the Terrace Restaurant at the Hilton.  It advertises outdoor dining so I'm hoping it will be good.


----------



## LynnW (Dec 8, 2009)

If you like fried chicken try Murph's Gaslight at the Bermuda Dunes airport. We hadn't been for several years but went back this Oct. The meal is served family style in serving bowls starting with soup and cornbread followed by salad. The main course is fried chicken, mashed potatoes and gravy, corn and blackeyed peas. Then of course there's dessert. They keep filling up the chicken platter so if you go do it early in the week as you'll have enough food for another meal! All this for $16.95. It's off Washington on 42nd I believe.

Bev I'd like to hear how you like the Terrace restaurant. 

Lynn


----------



## BevL (Dec 8, 2009)

LynnW said:


> If you like fried chicken try Murph's Gaslight at the Bermuda Dunes airport. We hadn't been for several years but went back this Oct. The meal is served family style in serving bowls starting with soup and cornbread followed by salad. The main course is fried chicken, mashed potatoes and gravy, corn and blackeyed peas. Then of course there's dessert. They keep filling up the chicken platter so if you go do it early in the week as you'll have enough food for another meal! All this for $16.95. It's off Washington on 42nd I believe.
> 
> Bev I'd like to hear how you like the Terrace restaurant.
> 
> Lynn



We're leaving on the 20th of January, all going well, and will be gone for four weeks, but I'll let you know.

Bev


----------



## ricoba (Dec 8, 2009)

BevL said:


> Any in particular you'd recommend?
> 
> I did buy on spec a restaurant.com certificate for the Terrace Restaurant at the Hilton.  It advertises outdoor dining so I'm hoping it will be good.



The Hilton doesn't sit on a golf course.  

Your view will be the courtyard and the pool area as I remember...it's been awhile since we were there.


----------



## BevL (Dec 8, 2009)

ricoba said:


> The Hilton doesn't sit on a golf course.
> 
> Your view will be the courtyard and the pool area as I remember...it's been awhile since we were there.



Ah well, that will beat the leafless trees I'm looking at out my window.  I think I can handle the disappointment


----------



## davidvel (Dec 9, 2009)

sandesurf said:


> Not sure if it's still there, but if you like Mexican food, we thought the one, on the south/east side of Monterey/Cook St. strip mall, was extremely good. We'll be looking for it again this year.
> I'm interested in this thread, as we haven't found a "favorite" place in the desert. They're all just sort of so-so.
> We ate at Picanha once, with our coupon. We felt iit was just "okay" as well. I know it's a chain, but our favorite Elephant Bar restaurant is in Palm Desert, just off El Paseo.


Not sure if you mean this restaurant but one of our favorites:
Casuelas Cafe
73703 Highway 111, Palm Desert, CA
(760) 568-0011
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou...384869&spn=0.017347,0.038452&t=h&z=15&iwloc=A

Order a Margarita and you'll enjoy; order more than 2 and get a cab home!


----------



## davidvel (Dec 9, 2009)

I'd be remiss (and in trouble) to not mention a great french restaurant on El Paseo (I got engaged there):
http://www.cafedesbeauxarts.com/

Outstanding service and food.


----------



## nazclk (Dec 11, 2009)

*Palm Springs*

A few places we go to other than the one's mentioned. 
Lyons Steakhouse - Longtime Local 
Lord Fletcher's - Steakhouse but excellent other dishes as well
Flemmings is a chain but very good
LG steakhouse - good but not a Flemmings. 
Eugenes( I think) for breakfast.  
Kaiser Grille does a decent job but great for people watching
Daily Grille is also a chain but does a great job with sandwiches for lunch. 
Sullivan's on El Paseo is good for Prime Rib and Steaks.


----------



## sandesurf (Dec 11, 2009)

davidvel said:


> Not sure if you mean this restaurant but one of our favorites:
> Casuelas Cafe
> 73703 Highway 111, Palm Desert, CA
> (760) 568-0011
> ...



Nope, not that one. This is in the strip mall, on Cook and Monterey (S.E. corner). It's a small, whole in the wall, type place. Nothing fancy, just good food, and margaritas too!


----------



## BevL (Dec 11, 2009)

sandesurf said:


> Nope, not that one. This is in the strip mall, on Cook and Monterey (S.E. corner). It's a small, whole in the wall, type place. Nothing fancy, just good food, and margaritas too!



AFAIK, Cook and Monterey run parallel and don't intersect.  I'm only suggesting that because we love good Mexican food - something you don't see a lot of here in Canada, actually.  If you come up with the name, please be sure to post it - we'll give it a try.  Yum!!


----------



## Zib (Dec 12, 2009)

BevL said:


> AFAIK, Cook and Monterey run parallel and don't intersect.  I'm only suggesting that because we love good Mexican food - something you don't see a lot of here in Canada, actually.  If you come up with the name, please be sure to post it - we'll give it a try.  Yum!!



Maybe that's the Mexican restaurant in the shopping center on Cook and Country Club across the street from the Marriott Desert Springs?  We've eaten there and really like it.  There is also a good Chinese restaurant in the same place.


----------



## Cathyb (Dec 12, 2009)

*Palm DEsert Mexican Restaurant*



Zib said:


> Maybe that's the Mexican restaurant in the shopping center on Cook and Country Club across the street from the Marriott Desert Springs?  We've eaten there and really like it.  There is also a good Chinese restaurant in the same place.



If I am not mistaken, I think that restaurant has changed hands and is another type of food.


----------



## sandesurf (Dec 12, 2009)

Sorry folks, I meant Country Club and Monterey! SE corner.

We've found little places like this one before, but they don't stay in business long. That's why I hope it's still there. We won't be back until April.

Elena

p.s. and yes, the one on the corner of Cook and Country Club is gone. Also gone, is the Mexican restaurant at the J.W. Marriott. We enjoyed that one too.  
We're not a big fan of the Consuelos chain.


----------



## NWL (Dec 12, 2009)

davidvel said:


> Not sure if you mean this restaurant but one of our favorites:
> Casuelas Cafe
> 73703 Highway 111, Palm Desert, CA
> (760) 568-0011
> ...



You recommended  this one last year and it has become my "go to" restaurant.   



davidvel said:


> I'd be remiss (and in trouble) to not mention a great french restaurant on El Paseo (I got engaged there):
> http://www.cafedesbeauxarts.com/
> 
> Outstanding service and food.



I'll be trying this one in January.   

Cheers!


----------



## davidvel (Dec 12, 2009)

sandesurf said:


> We're not a big fan of the Consuelos chain.



I'm not  huge fan of the others either. Not sure if you tried this one. This is different than the others. It is more of a local place on a frontage road off 111. It is not fancy nor touristy at all (basic interior, with a nice outdoor seating area). Just good food and Margaritas.


----------



## applegirl (Dec 18, 2009)

"The River" over in Rancho Mirage has several good dining options and one of our favorites is Flemings Steak House which offers 100 different wines by the glass.  We really like that!  They also offer flights of wine if you want to try several.

Janna


----------



## jcr (Jan 4, 2010)

We were at DSVI last week and had dinner at the Corktree (Ralph's Shopping Center).  Very good, but packed!  Reservations are a must.


----------



## tashamen (Jan 4, 2010)

jcr said:


> We were at DSVI last week and had dinner at the Corktree (Ralph's Shopping Center).  Very good, but packed!  Reservations are a must.



We always eat there when staying at the Club Intrawest down the street also.  You can generally always get seats in the bar, and then can order off of both the bar and regular menus.


----------



## eal (Jan 4, 2010)

We like Shame on the Moon - great food and ambience


----------



## JT (Jan 21, 2010)

*Best Pizza is*

Dorias Haus of Pizza.   about 10 min.  from dsv1


----------



## rifleman69 (Jan 23, 2010)

Upper Crust Pizza in Cathedral City is great as well.   The real old style pizza oven in the back makes it a notch or two above the rest IMO.   Also try Tootie's BBQ on Perez in Cathedral City as well, those Texas boys do know how to BBQ.   The restaurant is in a converted storage unit so you may miss it driving past the first time.   Look for the bull out front.


Shame on the Moon is good as noted before and Davey's Hideaway is good to on the bend in the road between E Palm Canyon and N Palm Canyon in PS.


----------

